# Baby face macro photo's



## Humabdos (Jan 13, 2007)

To cold to dig so thought I would take a few macro photos hope you enjoy.
 Anyone else have a baby face?


----------



## Humabdos (Jan 13, 2007)

Oregon blood purifier Portland Oregon   
 A face only a mother could love!


----------



## Humabdos (Jan 13, 2007)

W.M. Pfunder Portland Oregon


----------



## Humabdos (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a baby face but the Oregon state seal from a rare Hodge Davis Co Portland Oregon bottle  ca. 1879 
 Note the British sailing out the Americans sailing in. Also the covered wagon and the Elk on the moutain side.
 Glen[/align]


----------

